# عايزة ابقي روشة بعد ازنكم بقا ....ممكن؟؟مواقف و حوارات !..



## yousteka (7 أغسطس 2011)

مواقف بتحصل كل يوم و للاسف بقت في بيوتنا المسيحية ​
 بنت بتزعق في أمها .." و فيها إيه يعني لما أخرج و أروح عيد ميلاد صاحبي يعني ؟؟؟.."
 الأم : " يابنتي كلها موسيقي و رقص و شباب و ..و..و.."

 الابنة :" و أنا مالي بيهم ..أنا هقعد في مكاني ..و بعدين ما كل اصحابي  البنات رايحين و فيها إيه يعني .......حاجة تجنن , هيه الصداقة حرام و للا  عيب , عالم متأخر و متخلف , أفكار تيتة و جدو دي أفكار تودوها متحف الآثار  أحسن ,,,,, افهموا بقي إن العالم بيتطور ......"



 و خاصة بعد ما أدخل الانترنت و الدش و أغاني الفيديو كليب مفاهيم غريبة إن  مفيش مشاكل اننا نسهر و نغني و نرقص و ديسكو شباب و شابات مع بعض..

 عادي Take it Easy ya 3azezy ..إيه مش أصحاب ؟؟..و مفيش مشكلة لو صاحبي  عايز يوصلني بعربيته بالليل و أنا و هو لوحدنا...عادي زي أخويا ..؟؟!!!!!!



 أو حتى في مجال الشغل ..كل ما الدلع زاد و البنطلون ضاق و الجوب قصرت..و كل ما ضحكت مع ده و هزرت مع ده و قلت كلام ......... مع ده

 و ما بقتش مقفل .. هتعرف تمشي شغلك و العلاوة تزيد ..!!!!!!!

 و رسايل الموبايل اللي أصبح فيها كلام ..(مش مؤدب خالص ).. و اللي أصبح الأولاد و البنات بيتبادلوها طول النهار و الليل ..!!!!!

 أو حتى في الكنيسة او الجامعة بنات و شباب يقفوا مع بعض بعد الاجتماعات لساعات ...بطريقة مش لائقة نهائي
 و ايديهم تتمد علي بعض..

 و اذا اعترض أي شخص ,الرد يكون جاهز علطول :"عادي ... ما هو زي أخويا أو أختي ..مالكمش دعوة ..إحنا فاهمين بعض .."

 (العادي بتاع ايامنا )
 أو : "بنهزر....أنتم مقفلين كده ليه؟...... إيه العالم المعقد ده؟....انتم مش فاهمين.. حاجه Cool خالص "


 و ناس من بره الكنيسة تدخل و تشوف أولاد المسيح بالمنظر ده و بعدين يقولوا تعالوا شوفوا الكنيسة بيحصل فيها ايه....!!!!!!

 و في الرحلات مفيش مشاكل نقعد مع بعض نلعب أي ألعاب... ألعاب ما ينفعش تتلعب مشترك نهائي و تتلعب برضه مشترك ...

 و الحجة عادي ما إحنا أخوات !!....

 و كل ده بيحصل ليه ؟.....علشان تبقي ولد أو بنت كوووول أو

 لزوم الروشنة أو علي الأقل علشان ما اكونش في نظرهم شاب أو شابه متخلفة و معقدة !!!!!!

 و نـظريـــة اليــــوم.!!!!

 كل ما تجمع حواليك بنات أكتر ...كل ما تبقي كوووول أكتر..

 و يا سلاااااام لو كانت معاك الرنة الجديدة علي الموبايل بتاعك..!!!

 ¬0¬0¬

 اختلطت المفاهيم هذه الأيام فما كان محرما قديما ..

 الآن أصبح عادة و شئ أساسي ..

 كل التقاليد و المبادئ اللي اتعلمناها تحطمت علي صخرة الكووول ..

 و كل شئ هان علينا ( سمعتنا – خناقات في البيت – و نتصرف من وراء أهالينا و نعند – و نمشي في الغلط ) علشان خاطر عيون الروشنة ....

 ...اعتزر عن العنوان ..لم اقصد ابدا ..الا للفت انتباة السادة الاعضاء
 اوعو تفهموني غلط
 ...ندخل في المهم !!
 فهل العادات و التقاليد واقع متخلف فرضه علينا عالمنا الشرقي و لا لازم نحترمها و نقدرها ؟؟؟

 أكيد يوميا دلوقتي بقينا بنتعرض للمواقف دي ..تصرفكم بيكون ازاي؟؟؟هل ممكن  تقبلوا أنكم ترقصوا و تسهروا في حفلات مشتركة مع بعض..و تقولوا كلام مش  لايق ..بحجة أنكم أخوات و مفيش مشاكل أو علشان يتقال عليكم شباب كوووول ..

 أم أن تصرفكم بيكون إزاي بصراحة شديدة اذا تعرضتم لموقف من المواقف السابقة؟؟؟

 انا مش حتكلم في موضوع قديم و قول اية حدود العلاقة لاانا عرفنها

 انا حقول ..

 إزاي اقدر امنع الصداقة دي تتحول لتعلق عاطفي ؟؟



مــــــــــــلطوش
​


----------



## white.angel (7 أغسطس 2011)

> *بنت بتزعق في أمها .." و فيها إيه يعني لما أخرج و أروح عيد ميلاد صاحبي يعني ؟؟؟.."*
> * الأم : " يابنتي كلها موسيقي و رقص و شباب و ..و..و.."*
> *إيه مش أصحاب ؟؟..و مفيش مشكلة لو صاحبي  عايز يوصلني بعربيته بالليل و أنا و هو لوحدنا...عادي زي أخويا ..؟؟!!!!!!*



اكثر موقفين لفتوا نظرى ... 
ولا اعتقد انهم يحدثوا ... او اعتقد ان الامر مبالغ فيه قليلاً ...!!



> *إزاي اقدر امنع الصداقة دي تتحول لتعلق عاطفي ؟؟*



*ما هى هذه الصداقه .. التى تجعل شاب وفتاه يخرجوا مع بعض ويوصلها بعربيته بليل .. ويرقصوا فى ديسكو ... *
*دى اهانه للصداقه .. والعاطفه ..*
*دى علاقات مشبوهه ويتوجب على المنزل فى هذا الوقت البتر .. ويتم هذا بالتنشئه السليمه ... وتعريف الشاب طريق الكنيسه ... فبدلاً من ان يذهب للديسكو يذهب للخدمه .. ولكن البنود المذكوره اعلاه بين اى شاب وفتاه .. هذه ليست علاقه صداقه ولا عاطفه ... *​


----------



## أنجيلا (7 أغسطس 2011)

*سوري بس الموضوع مبالغ فيه جدااا ثم يعني ليه المقدمة بطلتها بنت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *
*بطلوا تهولوا الامور كده وتكبروهااااااااا*
*الصداقة بين البنت والولد مش عيب او حرام بس لما يكون دسكو وكلام قليل الادب تبقى اسمها قلة ادب مش علاقة صداقة او حتى علاقة عاطفية*
*العادات والتقاليد اتوضعت قبل قرون والعالم بيتغير مش الناس وصلت القمر واحنا لسه متشبتين بعادات بدوية!! *
*بالطبع بتكلم عن العادات مش الاخلاق لان في فرق بينهم *
*اعذرني بس الموضوع مبالغ فيه ورسم صورة مشوهة للبنت والصداقة...*


----------



## ملاك السماء (7 أغسطس 2011)

*انتم عارفين يا جماعه واحده جارتنا مسيحيه هي بنوته يعني قولوا عنده 19 سنه لو حد فيكم شافها يفتكر ان عمرها بتاع 25 او 30 من اللي هي بتعمله في نفسها و في امها و الله امها بتصعب عليا جدا امها ست كبيره و موش بتقدر تمشي و يادوب بتمشي متسنده بالعافيه و هي بقى بتقد تزعق فيها انتي هتقرفيني انا عاوزه اخرج و انبسط و هي تقول لها يا بنتي انا زهقانه خديني وديني عند حد و الا وديني النادي و سيبيني روحي زي ما انتي عاوزه و هي ما ترضاش و تخرج و ترجع كل يوم وش الصبح و امها بتبقى اكيد قلقانه عليها جدا و الله يا جماعه موش هتصدقوا انا من كام يوم سمعتها برضه بتقول لبنتها خرجيني و هي موش راضيه برضه انا اللي لبست هدومي و طلعت لها و خبط عالباب و فتحت لي الست دي و خليتها لبست و نزلتها خرجتها لانها بجد بتصعب عليا جدا و طبعا الست دي كانت مبسوطه جدا اني خرجتها و الرب يقدرني على كده لان انا هبقى اخرجها كل يومين مره بجد و انا معتبره جزائي عل كده عند الرب ...*


----------



## أنجيلا (7 أغسطس 2011)

*يا اخت ملاك السما تصرف بنت مش تعميموه ع كل البنات *
*مافي شباب كثير منحلة وبتاخذ مخدرات وبتبات بره وبتعمل عمايل وووو يبقى كل الشباب كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*الموضوع مبالغ فيه ومركز ع البنت بشكل فضيع مع انو في شباب اكثر من كده بكثير... البنت بس اللي لازم يحطوها تحت الميكروسكوب دايما *
*مفيش فايدة *


----------



## ملاك السماء (7 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *يا اخت ملاك السما تصرف بنت مش تعميموه ع كل البنات *
> *مافي شباب كثير منحلة وبتاخذ مخدرات وبتبات بره وبتعمل عمايل وووو يبقى كل الشباب كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> 
> ...



*ايوه بس تفتكري ان الشباب لما حد بيعرف بس ان فلان ده بيعمل كذا و كذا يعني بيتعاطي مخدرات و بيعرف بنات و سلوكه موش مظبوط حد بيقرب منه لا طبعا بيبقى زي الجربان اللي الناس خايفه تقرب منه و تتعدي ...
انما بالنسبه لحكاية البنات دي طاب حاولي كده تبصي تشوفي بيعملوا ايه في الغرب اهو البنات بيعملوا كل اللي يخطر في بالك و ما حدش بيلوم عليهم حتى انما احنا هنا مجتمع شرقي لازم طبعا يكون في لوم على البنات لو عملوا شئ ما خاطئ لان العدول عن الخلق ليس هو من سيمنا و اعطاء الحريه الكامله للبنت دون رقابة عليها او لوم موجه لها يجعلها ان تنغمس في الانفلات الاخلاقي و  الديني ايضا لان هذا يجعلها ان تتناسى صلاتها و ذكرها للرب ايضا *










*...*


----------



## أنجيلا (7 أغسطس 2011)

ملاك السماء قال:


> *ايوه بس تفتكري ان الشباب لما حد بيعرف بس ان فلان ده بيعمل كذا و كذا يعني بيتعاطي مخدرات و بيعرف بنات و سلوكه موش مظبوط حد بيقرب منه لا طبعا بيبقى زي الجربان اللي الناس خايفه تقرب منه و تتعدي ...*
> *انما بالنسبه لحكاية البنات دي طاب حاولي كده تبصي تشوفي بيعملوا ايه في الغرب اهو البنات بيعملوا كل اللي يخطر في بالك و ما حدش بيلوم عليهم حتى انما احنا هنا مجتمع شرقي لازم طبعا يكون في لوم على البنات لو عملوا شئ ما خاطئ لان العدول عن الخلق ليس هو من سيمنا و اعطاء الحريه الكامله للبنت دون رقابة عليها او لوم موجه لها يجعلها ان تنغمس في الانفلات الاخلاقي و الديني ايضا لان هذا يجعلها ان تتناسى صلاتها و ذكرها للرب ايضا *
> 
> 
> ...


*مش بقولك ان البنت لازم تكون منفلتة اخلاقيا فلا تفهميني غلط*
*انا بتكلم ع محاسبة البنت ع كل حاجة بينما الولد لا ده ولد مفيش مشكلة بيعيش حياته..*
* البنات ممنوع تاخد الحرية لان ده هيأدي للانفلات وكان البنت ناقصة عقل مش عارفة الصح او الغلط وتظل طول عمرها قاصررررررر بينما الشاب ياخد حريته عادي*
*بلاش الكيل بمكيالين وزي مابتحكموا ع البنت احكموا ع الشاب*


*لموضوع زي ماقلت مبالغ فيه ومركز ع البنت وشوه صورتها بشكل فضيع*


----------



## ملاك السماء (7 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *مش بقولك ان البنت لازم تكون منفلتة اخلاقيا فلا تفهميني غلط*
> *انا بتكلم ع محاسبة البنت ع كل حاجة بينما الولد لا ده ولد مفيش مشكلة بيعيش حياته..*
> * البنات ممنوع تاخد الحرية لان ده هيأدي للانفلات وكان البنت ناقصة عقل مش عارفة الصح او الغلط وتظل طول عمرها قاصررررررر بينما الشاب ياخد حريته عادي*
> *بلاش الكيل بمكيالين وزي مابتحكموا ع البنت احكموا ع الشاب*
> ...



*بصي يا قمر موش كل البنات زي بعض انتي اه ممكن يكون فعلا عقلك كبير تقدري تفرقي بين الصح و الغلط غيرك لا ممكن كمان يعملوا كل اللي هما عاوزينه بدون ما يعاتبوا نفسهم و لو لحظه و كمان يبقوا حاسيين ان اللي بيعملوه ده صح جدا و على فكره انا برضه بنت كنت بزعل جدا لما الاقي اخواتي خارجين كده مع اصحابهم يتفسحوا و يجوا براحتهم و انا ماسكيين لي الساعه قبل الساعه كذا لازم اكون في البيت و قبل الساعه كذا ماينفعش انزل لوحدي حتى مع اصحابي و كنت بصراحه بزعل جدا من التفرقه دي بس كنت لسه موش قادره افهم ان ده حب ليا و خوف عليا من اخواتي و من اهلي و صدقيني الاهل اللي بيعملوا كده مع بناتهم بيبقوا خايفيين عليها جدا و احنا في زمن ما بيرحمش يا عسوله و ما حدش بيسيب حد في حاله و الدنيا ما بقتش امان *









*....*​


----------



## Critic (7 أغسطس 2011)

الصداقة بين الولد و البنت فى المعقول امر صحى جدا
احنا مش سلفيين
و اى مبالغة بتكون واحدة من الاتنين :
يا اما المستوى الاجتماعى من طبقة مرتفعة جدا فده طبيعى و مش عيب بالنسبة لهم
يا اما فيه خلل و سؤء تربية من البيت او كثرة تضييق و الممنوع مرغوب فالبنت بتنفجر فى وقت ما

ايا كان محدش يقدر يحكم حسب رأيه الشخصى و يقول ان ده صح و ده غلط
وجهة نظر الكاتب على عنينا لكن كل واحد حر فى قناعاته و رأيه و محدش احتكر ايه صح و ايه غلط و خاصة فى مواضيع بيحكمها عوامل كتير


----------



## أنجيلا (8 أغسطس 2011)

ملاك السماء قال:


> *بصي يا قمر موش كل البنات زي بعض انتي اه ممكن يكون فعلا عقلك كبير تقدري تفرقي بين الصح و الغلط غيرك لا ممكن كمان يعملوا كل اللي هما عاوزينه بدون ما يعاتبوا نفسهم و لو لحظه و كمان يبقوا حاسيين ان اللي بيعملوه ده صح جدا و على فكره انا برضه بنت كنت بزعل جدا لما الاقي اخواتي خارجين كده مع اصحابهم يتفسحوا و يجوا براحتهم و انا ماسكيين لي الساعه قبل الساعه كذا لازم اكون في البيت و قبل الساعه كذا ماينفعش انزل لوحدي حتى مع اصحابي و كنت بصراحه بزعل جدا من التفرقه دي بس كنت لسه موش قادره افهم ان ده حب ليا و خوف عليا من اخواتي و من اهلي و صدقيني الاهل اللي بيعملوا كده مع بناتهم بيبقوا خايفيين عليها جدا و احنا في زمن ما بيرحمش يا عسوله و ما حدش بيسيب حد في حاله و الدنيا ما بقتش امان *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* للاسف ان الكلام ده خارج من بنت:t19: فمش هعرف ارد عليكي.. لو كان قالوا ولد كنت شفت شغلي معاه كويس:bomb:*
*الاهل اللي بيعملو كده بيبقى مجرد تحكم خاصة لو كان من الاخ لان ده المعنى الوحيد في اني امنع البنت واطلق كل حاجة للشاب*
* لو بيعملوا ده خوف على البنت يبقى لازم يخافو ع الشاب كمان لان دلوقتي وسوري صار حتى الشباب بيتم اغتصابهم من طرف شباب.. والبلطجة مش مقتصرة ع البنات بس *

*يعني لو كان مجرد خوف يبقى ع الاثنين.. بس بما انو لجهة وحدة هي البنت فده اسمه تحكمممممممم وبس*

*مجرد راي...*


----------



## عاطف ياهو (8 أغسطس 2011)

_ اعتقد  ان هذه التصرفات الغير لائقه ..... ترجع الى البيئه المحيطه .....    نتيجه التربيه الخاطئه منذ الصغر _
_                            شكرا لموضوعك الرائع_


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *سوري بس الموضوع مبالغ فيه جدااا ثم يعني ليه المقدمة بطلتها بنت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *
> *بطلوا تهولوا الامور كده وتكبروهااااااااا*
> *الصداقة بين البنت والولد مش عيب او حرام بس لما يكون دسكو وكلام قليل الادب تبقى اسمها قلة ادب مش علاقة صداقة او حتى علاقة عاطفية*
> *العادات والتقاليد اتوضعت قبل قرون والعالم بيتغير مش الناس وصلت القمر واحنا لسه متشبتين بعادات بدوية!! *
> ...



برافو مش قادر اقيملك ردك


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2011)

فى فرق شااااسع بين الصداقه والزماله 

الصداقه بالمعنى المفروض اللى انا فهماه انه حد احكى معاه واخرج معاه وحاجات كتير 

وده مينفعش بين البنت والولد بذات فى محيط الجو الفاسد فى البيئه الشرقيه الملوث من افلام ورمانسيات فاضيه وده اكيد بياثر على البنت والولد كمان فاذى هيتعملوا ببساطه مع بعض جوهم  كله ملبد

 زائد  الميل اللى طبيعى موجود بينهم ويتعاملوا مع بعض بصداقه مينفعش 

لكن الزماله مسموح بيها لان الزماله فى اطار محدد مش تخرج عنه 
زماله كليه ، زماله عمل , زماله خدمه 
​


----------



## Critic (8 أغسطس 2011)

> الصداقه بالمعنى المفروض اللى انا فهماه انه حد احكى معاه واخرج معاه وحاجات كتير


تعريف الصداقة بيختلف من شخص لاخر
مش لازم اخرج معاه علشان نبقى اصدقاء !
يكفى انى اقرب منه ذهنيا و احكى معاه و نتبادل اراء و استشيره و اشكيله
فأيه المشكلة لما ده يحصل مع شخص من الطرف الاخر ؟!


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> تعريف الصداقة بيختلف من شخص لاخر
> مش لازم اخرج معاه علشان نبقى اصدقاء !
> يكفى انى اقرب منه ذهنيا و احكى معاه و نتبادل اراء و استشيره و اشكيله
> فأيه المشكلة لما ده يحصل مع شخص من الطرف الاخر ؟!



تمام كلامك وعلشان كده لو تلاحظ انا قولت اللى انا فهماه

بس انى اقرب منه ذهنيا واحكى معاه فى مشاكلى الخاصه مش ينفع لان اكيد لما الاقى فكره زى فكرى ويدخل فى حياتى هيبقى جزء لا يتجزء منها وكمان
 ووسط الجو اللى احنا فيها ولاحظ ان امر طبيعى فى ميل بين الطرفين 
 خطر كتير لو مفيش حكمه من البنت والولد 
ولاحظ ان احنا فى جو ملوث ببكتريا كتير من ميدا وافلام واغانى على مسمع الولد والبنت 
=====================================
ولاحظ حضرتك انى  بقول فى زماله 

الزماله يعنى انى اتكلم فى حدود الشئ المرتبط 
شغل يبقى الحديث فقط عن الشغل 
خدمه يبقى الحديث مرتبط فقط عن الخدمه 
ممكن الحديث يخرج لكن مش هيبعد كتير لاننا حطين حدود 

مينفعش احكى مشاكلى لصديق ولد لان لازم لو ارتاحت فى الصداقه اكيد الامر هيتطور لخارج نطاق الصداقه 
لكن الزماله الامر مختلف ممكن زميل يساعد فى شغل لكن صديق نوووووووووووووو

صاعبه كتير صديق ولد 
يمكن اختلاف فهمى للكلمه هو اللى مخلينى رفضاه


----------



## Critic (9 أغسطس 2011)

> بس انى اقرب منه ذهنيا واحكى معاه فى مشاكلى الخاصه مش ينفع لان اكيد لما الاقى فكره زى فكرى ويدخل فى حياتى هيبقى جزء لا يتجزء منها وكمان


لا مش شرط
و الا الانسان فى الحالة دى معندوش القدرة على ضبط نفسه و التحكم فى مشاعره و انفعالاته و غير ناضج و خليه فى الزمالة احسن 


> الزماله يعنى انى اتكلم فى حدود الشئ المرتبط


فعلا
علشان كدة هى ادنى من الصداقة
الصداقة انى اتعامل مع شخص اللى قدامه كفكر و عقل مش جنس
و مش لازم هميل ليه
كتير من صديقاتى اكبر منى و بكنلهم كل الحب و الاخوى و التقدير
و بستفيد من ارائهم جدا
احيانا كتير البنات بيكون عندهم حل للمشاكل و تعزية اكبر فينفعش حد يحرم نفسه من العلاقة الجميلة دى  (علاقة نقية اخوية طبعا)


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> لا مش شرط
> و الا الانسان فى الحالة دى معندوش القدرة على ضبط نفسه و التحكم فى مشاعره و انفعالاته و غير ناضج و خليه فى الزمالة احسن
> 
> فعلا
> ...




انت بتقول معنى الزماله 

مش الصداقه حضرتك .. الصداقه امر مختلف معنها كبير 

ان تكون فى شغل وتحصل مشكله وزميلك يحلها وايه يعنى 

لكن مشاكل خاصه لاء


----------



## Critic (9 أغسطس 2011)

> الصداقه امر مختلف معنها كبير


ما هو حسب تعريف كل شخص بقا الموضوع مش ثابت و لا منزل 
انا شخصيا مؤمن جدا بالصداقة بين الولد و البنت و شايفها امر صحى جدا علشان اكون شخصية سوية و ناضجة


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> ما هو حسب تعريف كل شخص بقا الموضوع مش ثابت و لا منزل
> انا شخصيا مؤمن جدا بالصداقة بين الولد و البنت و شايفها امر صحى جدا علشان اكون شخصية سوية و ناضجة




اكيد 
الزماله معناها مشابه للصداقه مع بعض التحفظات 
 ايوه امر صحى كتير ان يكون فى تعامل مع بعض 
==================================
مش لازم اكون ليا اصدقاء ولاد علشان اكون بكده سويه وناضجه 
معتقديش 
ابقى غير ساويه لو انا مجبره على كده مش بفكرى انا واقتناعى 
لو مفروض عليا ابقى زى ما حضرتك بتقول غير ساوى وغير ناضج 
=============
يمكن لان الكلمه ليها مكانه كبيره عندى رفضاها


----------



## Critic (9 أغسطس 2011)

لا هى اختلاف مفاهيم مش اكتر


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أغسطس 2011)

*طيب بعيد عن التصرفات اللى تم ذكرها ف الموضوع واللى السبب الرئيسى فيها هى التربيه الخاطئه 
لازم بس نفهم ان ف مفاهيم بتبقى مش ثابته وبتختلف باختلاف البيئات والمستوى الاجتماعى له دخل كبير
ف طبقه معينه الصداقه فيها بين البنت والولد طبيعيه جدااا ومقبوله والكنترول من الطرفين تلقائى والصداقه فيها لا تختلف عن صداقة الولد بالولد او البنت بالبنت يمكن حتى بتكون اقوى ومفيش طرف منهم بيفكر ف اى فروق تمنع اقامة الصداقه دى وبتدوم ومش بتتعرض لاى اخطااااااء تخل بيها وحتى بيقبلها وجود شريك لاى طرف منهم لو كان من نفس البيئه
أما الصداقه اللى بتكون غير بريئه وبتدعو لتصرفات غلط او بتنشء ف بيئه بترفض النوع ده من الصداقه اساسا بتكون مشوهه ومرفوضه من ال مجتمع المحيط وبتتحارب وف الغالب بتنتهى بسرعه
الامر بيختلف من مجتمع لاخر ومن بلد لبلد لانه ف حتى مجتمعات بترفض علاقة الزماله او حتى رد السلام !!
التربيه ثم التربيه ولا اهميه لغيرها 
طريقة الرد ع الام والاب طريقة التعامل مع الاسره التصرفات الشخصيه كلها توابع لاسلوب التربيه ولا علاقه لا بالتحرر ولا بالعصريه للتصرفات الشاذه عن الادب 
تحياتى  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أغسطس 2011)

ملاك السماء قال:


> *انتم عارفين يا جماعه واحده جارتنا مسيحيه هي بنوته يعني قولوا عنده 19 سنه لو حد فيكم شافها يفتكر ان عمرها بتاع 25 او 30 من اللي هي بتعمله في نفسها و في امها و الله امها بتصعب عليا جدا امها ست كبيره و موش بتقدر تمشي و يادوب بتمشي متسنده بالعافيه و هي بقى بتقد تزعق فيها انتي هتقرفيني انا عاوزه اخرج و انبسط و هي تقول لها يا بنتي انا زهقانه خديني وديني عند حد و الا وديني النادي و سيبيني روحي زي ما انتي عاوزه و هي ما ترضاش و تخرج و ترجع كل يوم وش الصبح و امها بتبقى اكيد قلقانه عليها جدا و الله يا جماعه موش هتصدقوا انا من كام يوم سمعتها برضه بتقول لبنتها خرجيني و هي موش راضيه برضه انا اللي لبست هدومي و طلعت لها و خبط عالباب و فتحت لي الست دي و خليتها لبست و نزلتها خرجتها لانها بجد بتصعب عليا جدا و طبعا الست دي كانت مبسوطه جدا اني خرجتها و الرب يقدرني على كده لان انا هبقى اخرجها كل يومين مره بجد و انا معتبره جزائي عل كده عند الرب ...*



*الصراحه مش فاهمه ايه الداعى انك تذكرى ديانة البنت دى !!
لا علاقه بالدين باخلاقيات الناس
معروف كل دين بيدعو لايه المهم اللى يسمع وينفذ
المسيحيه حياه تعاش ليست مجرد خانه ف البطاقه
والتظاهر ف الدين قد يكون ساتر لاشياء مخجله جدااا
اعرف سيده منقبه ولا استطيع حتى ان اشير لافعالها المخجله 
لا دين للابتذال والخروج عن اللائق والمقبول *


----------

